# Fbar question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

you send the 90-22.1 to the treasury does the IRS control it or do they have anything to do with it after its sent in.

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically, no. But the rules have been changing recently.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks

Bernie



Bevdeforges said:


> Technically, no. But the rules have been changing recently.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

